# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Сегодня pronunciation

## ironfist

Yes, I'm listening to Pimsleur Russian and they are using this word.  How do you say it?  I swear the word is pronounced se-vod-nya.  Like that's what I was hearing every time until I found a post on this forum that lists all the terms and saw how it was spelled.  There is no way that's a g.  None.  Is this a particular case where things are said differently than they are written?  Like if you offered me $50,000 to tell you what that consonant was, I would tell you it was v.  I know sometimes things are spelled differently than they are pronounced.  But with each speaker in the course it sounds like a v.  Potentially a b, but definitely not a g.  Like there is no way in the world they are saying it with a g sound.  I want to make sure I'm saying it right.

----------


## xXHoax

If you have read on the Genitive case, you know that the 'г' in adjectives' genitive endings is pronounced as a 'в'. Сегодня is indeed pronounced "севодня" 
The word сегодня is made up of:  сего [old word for 'this'] дня ['day'], both words in the genitive, from
сей день 
This doesn't occur often; but always be on the lookout for words within words. 
The same сей is found in сейчас - this hour --- "now" 
This is why I would recommend an approach to learning that incorporates as many different sources as possible, because where one source lacks another will excel.

----------


## ironfist

Thanks

----------


## nsdfrv

> If you have read on the Genitive case, you know that the 'г' in adjectives' genitive endings is pronounced as a 'в'. Сегодня is indeed pronounced "севодня" 
> The word сегодня is made up of:  сего [old word for 'this'] дня ['day'], both words in the genitive, from
> сей день 
> This doesn't occur often; but always be on the lookout for words within words. 
> The same сей is found in сейчас - this hour --- "now" 
> This is why I would recommend an approach to learning that incorporates as many different sources as possible, because where one source lacks another will excel.

 Nice comment about the "-го" syllable as an ending! I would only add that the "-го" ending is typical not only for genitive case-forms of adjectives (masculine, singular), but for some pronouns, too (as you already showed with "сего", genitive case-form from the old Russian pronoun "сей", pronounced [си'вО]). Other examples of modern Russian pronouns in the genitive case: "чего" from "что", pronounced [чи'вО]; "кого" from "кто", pronounced [ка'вО]; “этого" from "этот", pronounced [‘Этавэ]; “того" from "тот", pronounced [та'вО]; as well as the ‘adjective-type’ pronouns (which otherwise may be substantivized , i.e. become nouns): "другого" from "другой", pronounced [друэ’гОвэ]; "каждого" [‘кАждавэ] from "каждый", and some others.

----------

